# Amazon Pricing Error - CV 50's Strat



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)

i see this happen with guitar-related items from time to time. Maybe a new Strat under the tree for yourself? 😁


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great catch!
This one as well, just a tad more expensive at $416.99:









Squier by Fender Classic Vibe 60's Stratocaster - Laurel Fingerboard - Candy Apple Red : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


Squier by Fender Classic Vibe 60's Stratocaster - Laurel Fingerboard - Candy Apple Red : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca





*Squier by Fender Classic Vibe 60's Stratocaster - Laurel Fingerboard - Candy Apple Red*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

$400 plus taxes and shipping for a Squire strat?

Maybe that's a deal relatively speaking but it would have to be lower to get my attention.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Milkman said:


> $400 plus taxes and shipping for a Squire strat?
> 
> Maybe that's a deal relatively speaking but it would have to be lower to get my attention.


Used Classic Vibes are fetching $400-ish these days. They're $579 plus tax new at L&M.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Just make sure its CAD before you click checkout...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Read the comments. There are complaints then when you add it to your cart the price goes up by $200, The vendor said they had two or three that had been sitting on a pallet for a long time and those ones are gone.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Budda said:


> Just make sure its CAD before you click checkout...


it is cad - both links are from amazon.ca


----------



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Why can't they make this mistake with Teles? 

Then again, even though I don't even like Strats I am kind of tempted by this.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe they take trades.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Remember folks, L&M will price match.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bigboki said:


> Great catch!
> This one as well, just a tad more expensive at $416.99:
> 
> 
> ...


I snagged that one. I guess it really was the last one?








Thanks!

Im not a big strat guy but at that price, its nice to have some variety in the quiver.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

If the black one was available I might not be able to resist.

If the '50s Tele drops in price I'll be throwing my money at them.


----------

